# She didn't even have a name...



## khaelbee

The little white bunny from our last litter went to her new home when she was 6 weeks old (almost 7), and got so sad and depressed about being away from home that she refused to eat, even out of a bottle or syringe, and she starved herself to death. she was about 8 weeks old when she passed.







she wasn't even at her new home long enough to acquire a name.


----------



## LindyS

Oh no! I love her shes a doll. Makes me want to keep all kits that come into our lives. Now, im gonna cry. We just recently lost our first kit. Such a sad day.


----------



## Saffy

Oh my .. she was away for two weeks without eating .. why on earth did they not bring her back if they thought that she was depressed about being away from her Mum.

Binkie free little one.


----------



## Bluesmaven

so sad


----------



## LindyS

*Saffy wrote: *


> Oh my .. she was away for two weeks without eating .. why on earth did they not bring her back if they thought that she was depressed about being away from her Mum.
> 
> Binkie free little one.


Thats a really good question.


----------



## khaelbee

she was only gone for about a week, and the lady lived an hour and a half away. I told her she could bring her back and we'd hold her for a couple more weeks and slowly wean her away from mom and dad, but she didn't do it.


----------



## LindyS

I would re frame from selling her any more rabbits if she cant listen to you.


----------



## LindyS

Ok now im PIZZED!


----------



## khaelbee

I have basically decided that new owners have to be within 20 minutes, because if anything happens I want it to be convenient for them to bring babies back. If this lady lived within 20 minutes of me, I would have driven my happy butt out to pick that baby up and bring it back... but I have no job and couldn't just drive 3 hours round trip to pick her up... gas is expensive these days


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:sad: We're sorry to hear about any loss. A friend of ours in Tracy doesn't turn any of her babies loose til they hit 12 weeks. Unfortunately, so many people get babies without doing their homework first.


----------



## Saffy

You must feel dreadful .. I do feel for you. That was one cute bunny. I'd be tempted to keep any more babies that little bit longer now.

No disrespect to you Khaelbee; it's the lady who brought her who should be feeling the guilt.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

You should pick a name for her. Binky free little sweetheart


----------



## LindyS

I plan to keep mine anywhere between 3 to 4 months. I know thats long but if theres no DQ's I would like to give them all a chance on the table, but thats me.


----------



## Halucinate

she looks so much like my lil pumpkin 
how sad, may she do binkys all over the rainbow bridge


----------



## Jynxie

She was a little sweetheart, look at that face.
It's so heartbreaking to hear the owners didn't even seem to try, there were plenty of things they could have done.

I'm so sorry.

RIP.


----------



## Sweetie

This is so sad! Binky Free little sweetheart.


----------



## khaelbee

i like sweetheart for her. it fits her personality perfectly. she loved to cuddle and nuzzle people and she knew how to put a smile on my face when i was down. the little baby we have now is 3 weeks old and i fully intend to keep him until AT LEAST 8 weeks, but probably closer to 10, and i'm going to spend a lot of time finding a good new owner.


----------



## maxysmummy

*khaelbee wrote: *


> i like sweetheart for her. it fits her personality perfectly. she loved to cuddle and nuzzle people and she knew how to put a smile on my face when i was down. the little baby we have now is 3 weeks old and i fully intend to keep him until AT LEAST 8 weeks, but probably closer to 10, and i'm going to spend a lot of time finding a good new owner.


such a sad story  i think you naming her is very fitting, no bun deserves to go without a name 

i've been worried sick about our buns and their new homes, but so far so good. I guess you've just got to try and be a bit more selective about who they go to? or keep them a little longer. perhaps try and find someone thats willing to take them to the vet if they get sick?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Aulyvia

oh wow, thats so sad. if she loved her bunny why wouldn't she do everything to save her?? some people have no heart!


----------



## Jynxie

Sweetheart is a wonderful name.


----------

